# How to speckle paint



## Dantag (Feb 24, 2009)

What machine, gun, tips to speckle a pool deck? 

Does anyone have an old school way of doing this manually?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Is this a DIY project? Have you asked your rep for what products you will want to use?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

You're gonna laugh at this but an old-timer in Florida used to take the head off of a med/stiff bristle push broom, roll paint over the ends of the bristles, and then using the metal part of the roller frame he ran it over the bristles while keeping it moving. It worked like a charm for him. Always had an even consistent pattern. 

I basically do the same thing for "fly specking" cabinet finishes using a toothbrush. Why people want to have the illusion of fly crap on their cabinets I still havent figured out...


----------



## Dantag (Feb 24, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> You're gonna laugh at this but an old-timer in Florida used to take the head off of a med/stiff bristle push broom, roll paint over the ends of the bristles, and then using the metal part of the roller frame he ran it over the bristles while keeping it moving. It worked like a charm for him. Always had an even consistent pattern.
> 
> I basically do the same thing for "fly specking" cabinet finishes using a toothbrush. Why people want to have the illusion of fly crap on their cabinets I still havent figured out...


 That sounds interesting......and cheap.

So, he held up the broom vertically and ran the middle of the roller up and down while backing up??? 

Thanks for the info Wolfgang. 

Keep the ideas coming


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

No, he applied the paint to the *end* of the broom bristles, held it at about a *30 degree angle with the end of it facing the surface and ran the metal part of the frame - or use a stir stick - lightly over the end of the bristles.*


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

dantag you need to go to DIY forum. There are tons of great ideas and pros to help you.


----------

